
Humanae - sharp11
http://humanae.tumblr.com/
======
brudgers
_Humanæ is a chromatic inventory, a project that reflects on the colors beyond
the borders of our codes by referencing the PANTONE® color scheme._

 _The project development is based on a series of portraits whose background
is dyed with the exact Pantone® tone extracted from a sample of 11x11 pixels
of the portrayed´s face. The project’s objective is to record and catalog all
possible human skin tones._

 _Humanæ it’s a pursuit for highlighting our subtle-continuous of our tones
that make more equality than difference… our true colors, rather than the
untrue Red and Yellow, Black and White. It is a kind of game for subverting
our codes. The audience is free to read into it. The ultimate goal is to
provoke and bring currently using internet as a discussion platform on ethnic
identity, creating images that lead us to match us independent from factors
such as nationality, origin, economic status, age or aesthetic standards._

The about page:
[http://humanae.tumblr.com/About](http://humanae.tumblr.com/About)

------
angersock
This made me smile. :)

------
mahmud
Way too cute.

